# Mtb recommendation



## Yellow Dave

Looking for a new full suspension mtb. After an all mountain type bike that I can do some smaller drops and jumps but still spend all day riding XC. Currently using a 2005 Specialized stumpjumper HT for proper XC and winter riding, and 2006 stumpjumper fsr for general riding or trails and play riding. 

Looking at 650b/27.5" wheeled. Max price £2500. 

Current favourite options are the specialized stumpjumper fsr, cannondale habit, trek fuel ex. 

General spec of gears and brakes aren't a big issue as they'll be upgraded over time, as long as it's got a decent fork and shock option.


----------



## Paul7189

I would look at either the commencal am meta v4 or the yt industries Capra. Both bikes give you world leading performance at brilliant prices as you buy direct from the manufacturers.

http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/meta-am-v4-c102x3044347

https://www.yt-industries.com/en/products/bikes/enduro/

The great thing about these bikes is the frames are brilliant and you can choose the spec closest to your budget. You buy direct from the supplier so save a substantial amount meaning you get better components for the price.

These might be too aggressive for you but they are very good all rounders and are true all mountain bikes.


----------



## captaintomo

Have a look at the Kona Process 134DL. 

Seems to fit the bill for what you're after. It's a mid travel (134mm rear travel) trail bike with a RockShox Pike which is the fork you want (well i might be a bit biased!).

I have the more aggressive Process 153 which i've had for bit over a year now and absolutely love it. Way better then the Fuel Ex 7 i had previously.

Just read some reviews they are very praising!


----------



## Dr_T

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/cube-stereo-140-hpa-sl-suspension-bike-2016/rp-prod141148

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ghost-sl-amr-x-lc-8-suspension-bike-2016/rp-prod140320

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/commencal-meta-trail-bike-2016/rp-prod137028


----------



## 182_Blue

Whyte just won trail bike of the year with the below, they start at £2500, i have a works version on the way.

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/whyte-t-130-rs-wins-trail-bike-of-the-year-2016-46822/


----------



## mart.

Take a look at Radon, had mine for over a year now, faultless and mega bang for buck.

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/radon-slide-150-27,5-9.0-hd-464089/wg_id-7247


----------



## Yellow Dave

The whyte t130 is another I'd considered but after a quick test ride I'd need to change bars and stem to suit on a M frame that the bike shop didn't want to do

The recent sale on the specialized range has now brought the carbon framed stumpjumper comp into range, although a general basic spec a good base for upgrading parts I'd need to replace through wear anyway


----------



## marco1980

Budget option Voodoo Zobop FS
www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/voodoo-zobop-full-suspension-mountain-bike


----------



## Yellow Dave

marco1980 said:


> Budget option Voodoo Zobop FS
> www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/voodoo-zobop-full-suspension-mountain-bike


The voodoo is a good bike for the price, but would be a step backwards from what I'm currently riding.

Currently comparing the 2016 stumpjumper fsr with the canyon spectral AL.


----------



## skiron

it's not 650b but give it a look:

https://www.canyon.com/en-gb/mtb/exceed/exceed-cf-slx-8-9.html


----------



## Daniel Branco

Lapierre spicy or zesty. 

Enviado do meu SM-P900 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave

skiron said:


> it's not 650b but give it a look:
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/en-gb/mtb/exceed/exceed-cf-slx-8-9.html


Thanks, but not keen on 29" plus it's a hardtail and already plan to keep the stumpjumper hardtail I already have. It's a playful but useable full sus I'm after


----------



## skiron

Yellow Dave said:


> Thanks, but not keen on 29" plus it's a hardtail and already plan to keep the stumpjumper hardtail I already have. It's a playful but useable full sus I'm after


my bad ... just glanced your 1st post and have misinterpreted ...

here are some 650b:

https://www.canyon.com/en-gb/mtb/nerve/nerve-al-9-0-ltd.html
https://www.canyon.com/en-gb/mtb/strive/2016/strive-al-7-0-race.html
https://www.canyon.com/en-gb/mtb/spectral/2016/spectral-al-8-0-ex.html


----------



## Yellow Dave

The canyon spectral al is on the short list. Even the cheaper spec'd versions are tempting as I'd typically replace half a gear set after a years riding


----------



## scotty_boy

i have a fuel ex7 650b upgrades inc dropper and tubelss and wider bars going really well would say its really capable a trail bike but the meta and capra would be what i would go for as they are setup for anything i wish now after a year on the fuel i had went for something like those my lbs have a orange five at the moment 2800 worth a look online?


----------



## Yellow Dave

Checking out a bike shop this weekend that has a discounted specialised enduro, anyone had any experience with them? It's quite tempting but not sure if it might be a bit heavy and hardcore compared to the others I was looking at

This would be the model
https://www.evanscycles.com/specialized-enduro-fsr-elite-650b-2016-mountain-bike-EV244862


----------



## skiron

Any updates on this topic?


----------



## Yellow Dave

skiron said:


> Any updates on this topic?





Yellow Dave said:


> Checking out a bike shop this weekend that has a discounted specialised enduro, anyone had any experience with them? It's quite tempting but not sure if it might be a bit heavy and hardcore compared to the others I was looking at
> 
> This would be the model
> https://www.evanscycles.com/specialized-enduro-fsr-elite-650b-2016-mountain-bike-EV244862


Ending up with the specialized enduro elite as in the link above.

Done mainly XC rides so far trying to get used to it and set up, with only one aggressive trail/ enduro ride where straight away I felt at home on it. It's still quite an efficient bike considering the geometry and suspension travel, cuts berms lovely now I've set the suspension up and feels at home on the baby jumps and drops I've done so far.


----------

